# Elements of Magic - may be closer than you think!



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm hoping to get a copy of the PDF tonight.  Assuming that's the case, it could be on sale this week.

No promises - I'm just telling you what I've been told.


----------



## JohnClark (Nov 13, 2002)

Awesome! I've been eagerly anticipating this book, because I think it may work very well in a low magic campaign my friends and I are trying to set up. Will it be available in print as well, or just for download?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 13, 2002)

Too early to say yet.  Geberally, MEG prints our most popular products; but these days, it's rare to see a BIG product in the PDF industry because of the glut - everyone's sales are down.  I guess MEG will take a look at it, read the reviews, and make a decision from there.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2002)

Is "Geberally" anything like "Gerberally" - the act of comparing things to Gerbers baby food? 

In any event, I hope to see it soon! Elements of Magic is my next purchase item from Nat 20 Press, and I have been awaiting it ever since Matt and you announced it!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2002)

Guess what I've got! 

Yeah!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 19, 2002)

After some unforseen difficulties, Morrus has it.  We'll just wait for everyone to buy Eldritch Might 3, and then put it up for sale.


----------



## WastedTime (Nov 21, 2002)

Doesnt seem to be closer than what I was thinking 

What kind of time frame are we looking at, do you think?  I am quite eager to get me grubby paws on it.  Thanks!


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 21, 2002)

It will be out Monday.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 21, 2002)

Cool!  Now I have a definite date to tell people.  Excellent!


----------



## SilverClaymore (Nov 25, 2002)

I have been checking the rpgnow.com website under natural press 20 and don't see it up yet.  Have there been some complications?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 26, 2002)

Minor complications that were cleared up.  I guess when Morrus said Monday, he should have said "really late Monday, so late that you won't see it until Tuesday."


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2002)

RPGNow had it earlier today (or is it yesterday?  On Monday, anyway).  Just waiting for them to actually put it on sale.


----------



## HellHound (Nov 26, 2002)

Congrats on a new item out the door.

Morrus - I'll email you a link this afternoon to download the promotional copy of our latest book.

Once again... I have released a product within 5 days of your own release. But this time YOU are releasing the "general utility" product and I released the "specific audience" book. I expect to see Elements of Magic on a meteoric rise on the sales charts this month.

"Last time we met, I was the master..." (hmm... that seems backwards, no?)


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 26, 2002)

It's there!  I found it under specials.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 27, 2002)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Morrus - I'll email you a link this afternoon to download the promotional copy of our latest book.




Ooh, I apparently haven't been paying enough attention.  What book is this?


----------



## HellHound (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL...

Crimson Contracts: The Assassin's Manifesto.

But lets not talk about it here, I feel REAL dirty hijacking your product threads in your own forums!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey!  None of this hijacking business, or I'll lop of your ear, too!   

Ah, I finally have a link to give to everyone!  I am officially stoked now.


----------

